# Durchfluss einer Rohrleitung berechnen



## hubert (3 Dezember 2005)

Hallo.

Habe mal eine frage. Gibt es eine Formel mit der man z.B. den Wasserdurchfluss durch eine Rohrleitung berechnen kann? Es geht nämlich um folgende Sache. Habe ein Becken das 14m lang, 10m breit und 2m hoch ist. In diesem Becken befindet sich an der Stirnseite ein Ablauflauf mit einem Innendurchmesser von 30cm. Nehmen wir jetzt mal an der Wasserstand in diesem Becken ist immer bei 2m wie kann ich jetzt nun errechnen wieviel Liter Wasser jetzt pro Sekunden aus dem Becken laufen. Währe für eine Erklärung mit Formel sehr dankbar. Es ist auch eine kleine Zeichnung mit angefügt wie das Becken aussieht. Die Zeichnung ist aber nicht im Masstab.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Dezember 2005)

Du hast einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen: auf welcher Höhe sitzt der Abfluß?

Ansonsten ist die Berechnung nicht ganz so einfach weil mit sinkendem Pegel der Druck und somit die Flußgeschwindigkeit abnimmt:

http://didaktik.phy.uni-bayreuth.de/za_src/Stopfer/blatt5/unterrichtblatt5.html


----------



## hubert (4 Dezember 2005)

Hallo.

Sorry habe ich leider vergessen anzugeben. Das Rohr sitzt genau an der Unterkante des Beckens auf also von oben 1,70m und es sitzt genau in der Mitte des Beckens (also von der breite). Habe mir fasst gedacht das es nicht einfach auszurechnen ist. Ab ich gehe mal in diesem fall aus das sich der Wasserstand im Becken nicht ändert slo immer bei 2m bleibt.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Dezember 2005)

wenn vereinfacht von einem konstanten Pegel ausgegangen wird:

http://didaktik.phy.uni-bayreuth.de/za_src/Stopfer/blatt4/unterrichtblatt4.html

http://www.hasslberger.com/tecno/tecno_5.htm

letztere Link hat die vereinfachte Formel:

v = Sqrt 2 . g . h

wobei v die Geschwindigkeit ist, g die Erdbeschleunigung mit 9,81 m/sec2 und h der Höhenunterschied in Metern.


----------



## hubert (5 Dezember 2005)

Hallo.

Habe mir mal die Formel angeschaut und bin zu folgendem Ergebniss gekommen. Bei einem Rohrduchmesser von 0,30m und einer höhe von 2,0 m würden aus dem 0,4429m³/s Wasser aus dem Becken fließen und bei halben Rohrduchmesser nur noch 0,1107m³/s. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das so stimmt? Muss ich auch noch die Beckenlänge von 14,0m und die Beckenbreite von 10,0m für die Berechnung berücksichtigen oder nicht? Habe meine Berechnung mit Angefügt. Bin für eine Erklärung dankbar ob es so stimmt oder nicht.


----------



## Zottel (5 Dezember 2005)

hubert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Muss ich auch noch die Beckenlänge von 14,0m und die Beckenbreite von 10,0m für die Berechnung berücksichtigen oder nicht?


Nein, solange sie nicht in ähnlichen Dimensionen wie der Rohrdurchmesser ist, interessiert nur die Höhe der Wassersäule über der Öffnung.


----------



## hubert (6 Dezember 2005)

Hallo.

Als Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Dann ist also meine Berechnung so weit in Ordnung oder?


----------

